# stronger left side than right?



## gameboy86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi

I'm quite a small guy, and have been working out a lot recently to try and build some muscle, but have come across a problem, and I'm not sure if it's normal or not.

It seems the left-side of my body gets a better workout than my right side. I can notice much more of a change on the left side - my arm is bigger, and there is a much more visable "v-cut" on my stomach.

I don't specifically work this side of my body more than the other side, and in terms of strength, my right side actually feels stronger.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong - if anything - but would like both side to look the same lol

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not worry about it, if you are right handed often then the right bicep is more developed, vice versa, if you are looking in a mirror with light to one side, then that can show a difference, and it will be more outstanding to you than anyone else, just do all the big lifts, eat well and carry on!


----------



## gameboy86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I kinda thought that. Just thought it was odd that I'm right handed and it's my left arm which looks bigger. It's definately noticable on the cut on my stomach, which I find odd. Perhaps I'm unconsiously putting more emphasis on the left side? I dunno.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

As Freddie said you are normal mate we all have a strong side and a weaker one

Only visible to the beholder....lol


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

i am exactly the same i feel my right bicep is bigger than my left i even think my right pec is developing more than my left probably all in the mind:der:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's the way the human body is, it is NEVER completely symmetrical.

Look at Coleman and Cutler, their symmetry was well off. Personally I have a bigger left calf than right calf, bigger right bicep than left and lower inserting lat on the right side too.

All genetic imbalances I could work on hiding but not correct.

Women all have 1 boob bigger than the other too.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Women all have 1 boob bigger than the other too.


hmm i will have to get the mrs to flop her Spaniel ears out tonight to have a check!!!!


----------



## Abner29 (Apr 11, 2011)

Please provide me the following detail in order to have a better guidance on this current issue.

"small guy",How small are you(current age)?

Current Goal for which you join the Gym?

Work out routine at the Gym?

Orlando Fitness Center


----------

